# How is everyone spending their bank holiday?



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

Just wondering how everyone is spending their bonus day off (unless you are one of those who are having to work that is!)

DH and I are taking the dog for a walk down the beach then gonna try and persuade him (DH, not the dog!) to buy me a yummy pub lunch!

Enjoy your day, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I usually have to work some of the day but I have the day off today and dh is off at the cricket,  little one is off out with aunty and uncle so I have all day to myself  

x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

We have a farmers market at a local pub so nice and relaxed, which they're finishing off with a fun dog show so I'll be taking the dogs up for a nice pub lunch followed by the waggiest tail comp.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am Catching up on all my FF stuff and uploading pictures from the meet, while doing some washing 
and DH decorates the hall stairs and landing.
Then Later I will go on my wii and watch some TV before bed


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Well at the moment i am mopping the floors while paul has took Joe for a walk. 

Kimx x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

looking after sick people! Such fun


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

No Bank Hols here, we had one last Thurs but unfortunately DH had to work, but we have another one next Monday, so today I am doing the domestic thing!            

Jx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Not much here - still feel all ears/sinus/headache  . Not even dressed yes but eating a fab bar of chocolate that Carole bought me on Saturday - Mmmmmmmmmmmm.

A date is coming round at 4ish and we're off out for dinner later. I really can't be bothered but can't really cancel him again! I don't think I'll see him again though - think my lack of enthusiasm is telling my something.

Have also been 'surfing' for a camera like Dizzi's


----------



## girlie (Jan 17, 2007)

Dh has been doing the garden, although he's snoring in the chair now!!   

Ive been washing and pottering around, going to take Guiness out for a walk later with my mum and dad's new dog!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

i have spent the weekend in my PJ's   sad i know but have caught up on some well needed sleep plus DP has worked all w'end + nights tonight so havent been able to go anywhere, have got all me washing done though  

whatever you have on hope you have had a good one  

xxx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Not a bank holiday here!!!  

Sue


----------

